# Hello



## Gargarello (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am new to the warren MI. area and would like very much to get into the haunt scene here.
I helped design build and manage houses for the nightmare in Painsville when it was up and running down in ohio. Let me know if there are openings make up or any postions. 
Thanks,


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't help you with the haunt information, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Happy to have you! Welcome!


----------



## Gargarello (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanx for all the Welcomes you are all so very wickidly nice


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to hauntforum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to Haunt Forum where it is Halloween 365!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Glad to meet you!!


----------

